# What is the P/E ratio industry average for Australian banks?



## patriciakoki (27 September 2012)

What is the P/E ratio industry average for Australian banks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 September 2012)

*Re: Industry Averages*



patriciakoki said:


> What is the P/E ratio industry average for Australian banks




One.


----------



## tinhat (27 September 2012)

Hi

According to the data I have which is from Thomson Reuters, as of close 26/09/12 the industry group "Banks" average PE was 9.94

I have figures for the close of each half year. Average Bank PE at the close of the half year peaked in the June 06 half year at 18.83; fell to 8.63 for at Dec 31 08 half year; recovered to 14.24 at the close of the Dec 09 half year and fell down to 9.22 at the close of the June 12 half year. Consensus forecasts (if you believe them) is for 10.52 at 30 June 2013 and 10.2 for 30 June 2014.


----------

